# Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort Transportation



## Tacony (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm staying at Wyndham Bonnet Creek Resort next month.Flying down this time and going to use bonnet creek buses to the parks. Does the buses go straight to the parks or do i have to do transfers to disney buses? Experiences and tips appreciated


----------



## sandcastles (Jan 22, 2010)

We're at Bonnet Creek now.  The buses do go straight to the park but that's about all I know about them.  They don't let you off at the same place as DW buses do.  Magic Kingdom bus lets you off at the Ticket and Transportation center.  They leave BC every half hour in the AM and less frequently in the PM.
They warn you to get there 10 min. before scheduled departure time.  We haven't tried using their transportation but as large as the resort is I wonder if their is a problem with crowding or if most do like we do and drive their own cars.


----------



## Don40 (Jan 23, 2010)

I have used Bonnet Creek's transportation to the Parks, but that was a few years ago.  At that time you would call ahead to let them know when you wanted to go and that way they would schedule a bus big en ought to carry you. Pick-up was the same they wanted you to call ahead.  The last time I was at Bonnet Creek I saw large buses running all the time, but I drove to the parks.  The buses drop you off in the bus parking which is fairly close to the entrance, but not as close as the Disney buses drop off.

Overall I would recommend the bus.

Don


----------



## Tacony (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks for the info.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 24, 2010)

We've stayed there twice last year. I suggest driving as the transportation isn't terribly convenient. They give you a schedule when you check in. They only go/come at certain times.


----------



## WeLovetoTravel (Jan 24, 2010)

We were there for the Christmas holiday. They give you the transportation schedule. The BC buses are pretty convenient and run about every 1/2 hour except during mid-day. My Aunt, who always takes a motorized scooter into the parks always takes the BC transportation.We chose to drive into the park, so that we could hop parks and go where and when we wanted. Once you pay the Disney parking fee, it is good at all of the parks that day. Also, we noticed,that for a fee, they also have trasportation over to Universal. We talked to another couple that took advantage of that to go to the Park and then to City Walk for the evening. They thought it was a great service for a small fee, they had a few drinks at the bars and did not have to worry about driving back to BC.


----------



## Nevada (Feb 1, 2010)

The Tripadvisor boards have ppl who we're not super big fans of bus.  Some ppl reported being stuck and needing to take cabs.  Does the BC buses run late when Disney has a special event like the Christmas Party?


----------



## Don (Feb 2, 2010)

We took the bus to Epcot (last Thursday), and then took Disney's bus to Hollywood Studios, and later back to Epcot.  We caught the last bus pick up at 9:30, but we were told that if we missed it we could take a Disney bus to Magic Kingdom.  BC busses pick up til 11:30/45 there.  The only problem we had was finding parking slot 12 where the bus picked up.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Feb 2, 2010)

We were at BC MLK weekend and got a car. We've got AP's so no parking fees for us. I looked at the schedule and it's not like Disney Transport(we're also DVC owners).


----------



## jamstew (Feb 3, 2010)

I have an AP, too, so I wouldn't have to pay for parking. My problem is that I can't drive after dark, so I either have to rely on BC transportation for three days of my 10 day trip or rent a car and come home before dark


----------



## bnoble (Feb 3, 2010)

Jamie, if I were you, I'd take the buses when convenient, and grab a cab when they aren't.  You're so close to everything there that cab fares will be modest, so the cost relative to a rental car will be pretty similar, even accounting for a towncar between the airport and resort.


----------



## jamstew (Feb 3, 2010)

I think that's what I've decided to do. According to Google maps, Boardwalk, DHS & EP are all within three miles of Bonnet Creek, so a cab should be cheap if I need it.


----------

